# civil war reenactors wanting candles



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Pure Beeswax candles burn longer than parafin? candles, just make them longer and thicker


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

What size of candle are they using/looking for? A slim taper should burn at maximum an inch an hour with a properly sized wick. A thicker candle will burn slower yet. It would be a very small beeswax candle that burns out in only 30 minutes, unless the wick is drowning.
Sheri


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I was told it is a 1 x 8 size candle. I was not there nor did I see them burn but my son was and he said they were mostly white and did not burn long at all. I figured they were something other than bees wax. 

I am looking at some of the molds this size from better bee and mann lake and will try them and see if they like em, the reenactments are over for the most part this year and should start back next spring.
Thanks


----------

